# MiniPartsSource.com



## BMWPartsSource (Aug 24, 2010)

We would like to introduce ourselves to the Mini Community. If you guys need any technical information or any parts or jsut want to tell us about your ride, shoot us an email. The website will redirect to our main website, bmwpartssource.com but we now have the Mini Cooper catalog. I look forward to hearing from you guys and gals.


----------

